# Indiana Plowers Any more of you out there?



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

Are there any more Indiana plowers out there that need more work??

Check us out www.Indysnowplowers.com for more info.

Indy area subs are always needed!!!! I know there are more Indiana plowers in here!!! I hope so anyway. 

here blizzard, blizzard, blizzard!


----------



## jpowell (Jan 29, 2004)

yes, Vigo & Greene Counties


----------



## mainscape (Apr 3, 2004)

Do you ever do any plowing for Mainscape in Indianapolis ?


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mainscape _
> *Do you ever do any plowing for Mainscape in Indianapolis ? *


Yes we do. We have for quite some time. We have primarily done west side stuff. With the indysnowplowers.com site being two years old we now have many people who are always looking for work. Kip and I have always dealt with Carla and I know Lee White there.

Send me a private message and we can chat some more if you'd like. Busy time right now for both of us...time to cut grass! payup

Steve


----------

